# Leaking tap



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I or should I say she has just discovered a nasty leak from our Whale elegance mixer tap in the bathroom :evil: so I have disconnected & refitted pipes but the leak appears to be internally in the tap (possibly frost damage) can this be fixed or is it chuck & replace??
Thanks


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi, this is probably of no help, but when we put some water in the tank after the winter lay up recently, we had a leak from under the sink unit. From what we could see (as usual tucked away in the darkest corner !) the supply hoses fitted into the side of a plug affair which in turn fitted hand tight into the side of the tap body. No screw thread just a rubber 'O' ring holding it in. The tap had developed a little play so that turning it on caused it to move a little and gradually worked the 'bung' out. Nipped the seating nut up a bit and firmly shoved the 'bung' back in the side and (touch wood ) all nice and dry ! 
Hope it as easy for you

Mike


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks mike 
I can't see a way to seperate the two halves of my tap,the top half turns but it swivels anyway :roll: p'haps it needs turning beyond its swivel action but if it doesn't I'll probably break it more.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

moblee said:


> I or should I say she has just discovered a nasty leak from our Whale elegance mixer tap in the bathroom :evil: so I have disconnected & refitted pipes but the leak appears to be internally in the tap (possibly frost damage) can this be fixed or is it chuck & replace??
> Thanks


Hi Phil,

Not acquainted with the whale taps, however, is this one anything like yours?
If so, perhaps you'll get away with this service kit

http://www.becingoldmells.co.uk/prod3.php?prod=445&catname=Water&subcatname=Touring+Caravan+Taps+%26+Parts&prodname=Whale+Elegance+Tap%2FShower+Service+Kit+(AK5030)

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi jock (not morning already is it??) :lol: 

Mine looks like this one but with a shorter spout.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

(Bumped) for anymore advice,


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Moblee

We have the same problem with the bathroom mixer tap in our Autosleeper.
Have been told that the tap is made by Reich and that they are non repairable and that a replacement is needed. Be aware they are not cheap, you are looking at £40+ I am told.
Someone suggested to me that if I removed the red/blue plasic bung in the tap body you then have access to an allen screw which when loosened will allow the top of the tap to be removed. You may then be able to see what has failed and effect a repair.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

moblee said:


> Hi jock (not morning already is it??) Laughing


It is now Phil. :lol:

Brian above is on the right track. Ours is a Reich too. The little blue/red button underneath the flipper does come out, allowing access to a tiny grub screw. once the flipper is off, the top half of the outer body comes off allowing better access to the gubbins. :wink:

The only leak I have had from ours, is when pressure built up in the hot water line, which blew the hose off of the connecting pipe. I then found that all the jubilee clips needed tightening throughout the whole system. 8O

Jock.

P.S. I have details of a contact at Reich UK, if needed. :wink:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks brisey & jock, 

I'll investigate under the Blue/red cap to see if theres a screw I don't want to buy new if all it needs is a washer or a "O" ring or something.


----------



## orleander (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi,

I had this after failing to leave the tap open over winter.

After much searching you can obtain a replacement cartridge from
http://www.caravantech-shop.co.uk/products/water/taps-and-shower-taps/reich-tap-cartridge.

It is a fairly simple job to replace the cartridge and saves removing the tap.

Bob


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello Bob

Would you say that sharp frosts crack or shrink/expand the cartridge?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

orleander said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had this after failing to leave the tap open over winter.
> 
> ...


Sorry Bob, but the link doesn't appear to be working.

Is this the cartridge you were referring to?

Jock.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Just cut off the bumff at the end, it just means you have to dig through the site yourself
http://www.caravantech-shop.co.uk/

Mike

just dug down to cartridge, see if this works :
http://www.caravantech-shop.co.uk/products/water/taps-and-shower-taps/reich-tap-cartridge

Success !

NB Must learn to pay attention - didn't realise Jock's 'the cartridge' was a link to the same place. I'l l shut up now !


----------



## orleander (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi,,

Yes that is the cartridge I used.

I believe you should leave the taps open during the winter after draining the water system otherwise the water left in the cartridge expands which then fails to seal.

Had no problem since changing mine. Incidentally this was the only place I could find that stocked these cartridges.

Bob


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

NB Must learn to pay attention - didn't realise Jock's 'the cartridge' was a link to the same place. I'l l shut up now !

Chill out Chillik :lol: 

You lot have hopefully saved me £34+ & I am Eternally grateful


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi there erlanders link does not seem to work, but try this one;

http://www.caravantech-shop.co.uk/products/water/taps-and-shower-taps

and then select the tap cartridge from the list (top line of second page, middle illustration)

that seem to work.

Good luck

PS now spotted similar replies above - but they all lead to the same place!!


----------



## DK66 (Feb 23, 2008)

*leaking tap*

Hi we had similar problem with our Autosleeper. Rang Auto... and they suggested might be O ring, which is wasn't. So - 1st I connected both hot and cold supply to tap under the sink (tap wasn't in place at this point just loose in my hand), no leak at that point, then I disconnected it and put tap back into it's right position and connected, but not fastening pipes tight. Tap at this point is still loose but in position., everything ok, no leaks. Finally I fastened tap in place, but not really over tight as it leaked when over tightened. Hot and cold pipes not over tight onto tap either. All is now ok and has been since. Don't really know what the initial problem was, but certainly overtightening did cause leaks. Good Luck. Colin


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello again sorry if this post is getting Boring :!: 
I've took the tap apart & looked at the cartridge (same as above posts) & there does not appear to be any damage which is annoying,prefer to have seen a large crack  :lol: or something.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

moblee said:


> You lot have hopefully saved me £34+ & I am Eternally grateful


That'll pay for another couple of meals and drinks, for you and yours at the Robin Hood then Phil. :lol:

Glad to hear that you got sorted. I have saved that cartridge link in my favourites. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Took apart & seated the cartridge properly NO leaks since!!


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Try this http://www.caravantech-shop.co.uk/p...subcat=taps-and-shower-taps&page-p=2#products


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Caravan Tech are out of stock for these cartridges.
Got ours on e-bay
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200343548049&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:1123


----------

